# Onkyo RI Remote Control Interlink Cable - DIY?



## Mozhoven

I've just purchased an old Onkyo CD player to pair up with my old Onkyo Receiver only to find that I must have tossed out the RI Remote Control link long ago. 

 Anyone know if it can be easily made? I can't remember exactly what it looks like except it is sort-of like a 1/8" male-to-male cord. 

 Any suggestions?


----------



## Mozhoven

Ok, 

 I've managed to find out the answer to my own question. I'll put it here in case anyone else does a search for the same thing.

 You need a mono 1/8" mini-plug cable (male/male). That should do it


----------

